# Court Summons (Road/Traffic)



## jujupickoo (27 Jun 2008)

Hi All, 
I received a court summons a few days ago for an offence commited almost a year ago!
the case in question is that stupidly I was driving a car i had been planning to sell , it was literally a case of hopping into a car to pop up to the shops.  I was not insured on, the car was not taxed or nct'ed and I didnt have my license on me. 
Low and behold a bean-garda pulls me over and gives me a grilling.  

A mulitude of offenses really.... and I will own up straight away that I am guilty as charged.
However, having just recieved the summons I am worried I could be in very very hot water once faced with a judge, 
I have tried to speak to the bean-garda since recieving the summons but the very uncharming young lady has been proven very unforthcoming with help at this time.
does anybody have a similar sceal ?? all sorts of things are worrying me such as losing my license or being slammed with a huge fine etc...
Also I have been hearing conflicting reports on weather it is necessary to hire a solicitor as usually these cases last for approx 2mins on the day and there is no need for them. 
I am prepared to plead guilty all the way but very worried about what sort of justice will be dealt to me.........
any advice would be kindly appreciated!!


----------



## starlite68 (27 Jun 2008)

i feel for you, but the insurance is the biggest problem you have...that could cost you a ban for a few months. the only thing you could have in your favour is the lenght ittook  the summons to reach you...a year is a long time,  check the date the summons was issued..i think there is time limit on this. i would also talk to a solicitor...even just for advice ect,let him read the summons. waste of time looking for any help from the garda..her job is to to nail you to the cross..not help! good luck anyway.


----------



## gebbel (27 Jun 2008)

jujupickoo said:


> Also I have been hearing conflicting reports on weather it is necessary to hire a solicitor as usually these cases last for approx 2mins on the day and there is no need for them.



That is ludicrous. For sure you need a good solicitor. A hefty fine and 4 penalty points is probably what you will get if you plead guilty.


----------



## taponavillus (27 Jun 2008)

you can get 6 months for no insurance alone. get a good brief,plead guily and hope you wont be sent to prison


----------



## taponavillus (27 Jun 2008)

by the way the garda has only to make the spplication to the court clerk within 12 months. so where it says on the summonse an application was made to me on x date. this is the date that matters


----------



## DeclanP (27 Jun 2008)

You won't get prison unless you have previous convictions for no insurance. You are facing a year off the road for having no insurance. Some judges won't disqualify if you have a good reason for needing your licence — like if your livelihood is dependent on it. The Judge has the discretion not to impose a disqualification which is your biggest fear. You don't really need a solicitor if you are pleading to the summonses but you need to be able to articulate your case in court. You will also need to show that this was a once off incident and that you have taken out insurance in the meantime. If you haven't taken out insurance, then you are likely to be put off the road for a year. The fines generally are around €400 to €500 for no insurance and the penalty points also kick in automatically. It's not the end of the world and your main aim should be to preserve your licence. Best of luck.


----------



## starlite68 (27 Jun 2008)

can i ask if you were arrested when this happend?


----------



## mathepac (28 Jun 2008)

jujupickoo said:


> ...
> Low and behold a bean-garda pulls me over and gives me a grilling...
> I have tried to speak to the bean-garda since recieving the summons but the very uncharming young lady has been proven very unforthcoming with help at this time...


The designation "bean-garda" (sic) hasn't existed for a number of years and all members of an Garda Siochána are now referred to as Garda.(actress / actor, nurse / male-nurse, etc.)

I suggest you engage a good solicitor as you will need all the help you can get in court.


----------



## ClubMan (28 Jun 2008)

And I thought a _"bean Garda"_ was one who operated the  system. 

Why "male nurse"? Bit sexist, eh?


----------



## mathepac (28 Jun 2008)

ClubMan said:


> And I thought a _"bean Garda"_ was one who operated the  system.
> 
> Why "male nurse"? Bit sexist, eh?


Nah, the one on the pulse system is a male nurse.


----------



## DeclanP (28 Jun 2008)

Bean Gharda or no Bean Gharda, this guy drove without insurance and shouldn't have done so. Christ, he could have walked to the shops! He may not get a ban but could do so. Depends on his attitude and the necessity for his licence — presuming he has one.


----------



## jujupickoo (28 Jun 2008)

No I didnt get arrested at all, she gave me a mere telling off and sent me on my way. By the way Im a 25 year old female that has never been in any sort of trouble before so this will be very beneficial to me when in court. 
I will defintiely be speaking to a solicitor on Monday about this.


----------



## RS2K (28 Jun 2008)

Yep you have a big problem there I'm afraid. A really silly thing to do too.


----------



## starlite68 (28 Jun 2008)

dont worry we all make one or two silly mistakes in our lifetime......get yourself along to a good solicitor....one that deals mainly with road traffic offences.  he/she should know where you stand and what to do. may not be as bad as you think.


----------



## jujupickoo (23 Jul 2008)

Just a quick update to all my respondents, 
Thanks again for all the advice!!
I hired a solicitor and went to court but the absolutely lovely Garda approached me and kindly said she "didnt want to ruin my life"
and had the whole thing thrown out!
Phew....... a very happy and satisfactory ending and I have definitely learned my lesson too!


----------



## Taliesen (23 Jul 2008)

jujupickoo said:


> I have tried to speak to the bean-garda since recieving the summons but the very uncharming young lady has been proven very unforthcoming with help at this time.





jujupickoo said:


> I hired a solicitor and went to court but the absolutely lovely Garda approached me and kindly said she "didnt want to ruin my life"
> and had the whole thing thrown out!



Looks like she was having a good day, luckily for you 
I would hazard a guess that if you hadn't shown up to court, you would've had the book thrown at you.


----------



## starlite68 (23 Jul 2008)

glad you had a good result....make sure to walk to the shops in future though!!!!


----------



## mathepac (23 Jul 2008)

jujupickoo said:


> ... but the very uncharming young lady has been proven very unforthcoming with help at this time. ...





jujupickoo said:


> ... but the absolutely lovely Garda approached me ...


Now there's a turn-around - a Garda with multiple facets to her character. 

Thanks for the update. I'm delighted for you that you had a satisfactory outcome.


----------



## ClubMan (23 Jul 2008)

Did you mean "facets" or "faces"?


----------



## mathepac (23 Jul 2008)

Whatcha think ? - facet (as in "aspect") n. : a distinct feature or element


----------



## johndoe64 (23 Jul 2008)

jujupickoo said:


> No I didnt get arrested at all, she gave me a mere telling off and sent me on my way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jhegarty (23 Jul 2008)

Well done ,but take it as lesson not to do anything so silly again.....


----------

